# Surrogacy article in Cosmo magazine.



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Hello,

I got my Cosmopolitan magazine in the post yesterday, and flicking through it yesterday, there is a 3 page interview with a surrogate/parents about their experiance.   
Its in the January edition, which I think is in the shops mid month.  Just thought it might be of some intrest?
Its entitled 'I gave away two babies ~ and I'd do it again' 

Marie xx


----------



## crownmum (Jul 18, 2004)

Hi All

The people in the article are some friends of mine from Surrogacy UK.

I will go out and buy my copy later today too.


----------

